# western v plow wiring diagram



## powerwagon54

I recently purchased a western cable operated v plow. Unfortunately the prior owner did not save the owners manual or instruction manual. Does anyone have the wiring diagram for this unit. I tried western.com. For some reason their diagrams will not download. Any help would be greatly appreciated. [email protected]


----------



## rodh

http://www.westernplows.com/techinfo.asp

This link will take you to the site's publications library
where you can find exactly what you need.
You may need to download and install the latest Adobe
Reader updates.


----------

